# Démontage de la cg sur Imac G5 17 rev.C



## Anderssonpaul (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour je n'arrive pas à arrivé au chipset graphique de mon imac G5 pour y changer la pâte thermique.

Plus précisément je n'arrive pas à enlevé le radiateur .

Savez comment faire ?

Un grand merci d'avance .


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juin 2010)

Le chipset graphique est integré à la carte mère, donc impossible à démonter.


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juillet 2010)

On peut pas enlevé la cg mais y accéder oui
Dessoler de pas avoir répondue sur ton ancien poste je le trouvais plus 

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hsvnxFEc2do/S2tlwVFH5JI/AAAAAAAABoE/5dr-3qaYY0E/iSight_1145_thumb[2].jpg

Il faut enlev les vis 4 du radiateur en alu et voila


----------



## Anderssonpaul (2 Juillet 2010)

le gros radiateur en alu est le radiateur du processeur .

Par contre le petit radiateur en alu, lui n'a pas de vis et est agrafé a la carte mère . Je ne sais pas comment enlever celui-la .


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juillet 2010)

Non regarde sur la photo que je t'ai passée la CG est bien sous le gros radiateur. Pourt enlever celui du processeur, le petit il faut déclipper les ergos noir


----------



## Anderssonpaul (2 Juillet 2010)

j'ai un peu du mal à le croire .


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Juillet 2010)

ben moi aussi mais la photo parle d'elle même et en même temps ça m'étonnerais pas d'Apple


----------



## Anderssonpaul (3 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> ben moi aussi mais la photo parle d'elle même et en même temps ça m'étonnerais pas d'Apple



C'est pas la même carte mère .


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juillet 2010)

C'est soit tu démonte ton rad soit tu laisse ton iMac dans cet état.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Juillet 2010)

J'arrive pas à démonter le rad ....


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2010)

Aie. :/

Je crains que ton iMac reste dans cet etat ...


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Juillet 2010)

Tu as bien un G5 rev C donc normalement la photo correspond pour les pico noir tu appuie dessus et avec une pince tu pince le dessous du pico et il devrait sortir tout seul

Voila


----------



## Anderssonpaul (6 Juillet 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu as bien un G5 rev C donc normalement la photo correspond pour les pico noir tu appuie dessus et avec une pince tu pince le dessous du pico et il devrait sortir tout seul
> 
> Voila



Ok merci !!


----------

